# OC Surf SC 00/01 Player Identification - July 1st



## West Coast FC - Girls (Jun 28, 2018)

On Sunday July 1st from 11 AM - 1 PM OC Surf SC (Formerly West Coast FC) will be hosting a Player Identification Session to identify players for the 00/01 DA Team.  The location is the Vista Hermosa Sports Park Field #5 in San Clemente located at 987 Avenida Vista Hermosa, San Clemente, CA 92673,

Please feel free to reach out to the Head Coach Platini Soaf at Platiniusa@aol.com or the Assistant Coach Gus Castaneda at goalasowcfc@cs.com. Or via Text message to Platini at (858) 518-4729.

The team will be practicing at the OC Great Park once the season commences, Vista Hermosa is for the tryout only.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 28, 2018)

Wow.  Seems a bit late for tryouts.


----------

